
Homelessness as Social Death - DoreenMichele
https://streetlifesolutions.blogspot.com/2019/09/homelessness-as-social-death.html
======
insickness
> most people simply blame the homeless person as someone who behaved badly,
> obviously.

I don't think blame has that much to do with how people form social
connections. I think people assume there are a host of other problems
associated with homeless people and stay away from them for those reasons,
regardless of whose fault it is that they're homeless.

Great article, by the way.

------
Areading314
The flip side of this effect is that when you are successful everyone wants to
be your friend.

People act out of self-interest, including how they choose their friends,
jobs, potential partners, and so on, and I don't think this has ever been any
different.

It must make things that much more difficult for people who are struggling.

